# enema and incontinence



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I've only done a few fleet enemas.. they never really worked that great but stayed in me for a good 15 minutes before needing to evacuate. Last time I did it, I emptied the bottle into rectum and when I stood up the liquid literally just all came out! No stool.. just the liquid and I could not stop it. I also have incontinence but Dr's aren't really sure why. What could be the connection? Has that happened to anyone else?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

on the other times when you did the fleet and it stayed in for about 15 minutes--when you did feel the need to go, did the fleet bring out some stool? or just water, like what happened today.

i'm just thinking that if, on the other times, it brought out stool, then that might be why it stayed in there for a little while--it was softening up stool to bring out. and that today maybe it came out right away because it didn't come in contact with any stool to slow it down. just a guess. plus incontinence might make it harder for you to retain it when it's just fleets water in there and no stool.

and of course, today you could have had stool higher up than the fleets could reach.. one fleets doesn't go up all that high. two or more fleets would go up higher and the big bag enemas---even half the bag--higher still.

i don't do fleets anymore but i've had times in the past when all that came out was water because it did not get to the stool higher up. but with me, the water didn't immediately run right out. it took a few minutes before i got an urge. my situation is the opposite of yours---too tight pelvic floor muscles. although biofeedback has helped me relax these somewhat.

just my guess at all this....


----------

